# Fox Valley Subs Again



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

Good to be back at the Plowsite! Customers are asking for bids already and need some Sub help!!! I have also included the thread below posted on lawnsite.

Thinking Snow 
Hay,

Anyone in our group here thinking of snow?

I would like to know if anyone is interested in bidding on some of my plow accounts. I will be bidding in the next 2 - 4 weeks and should get answers by Oct. sometime.

Requirements:
1.) RELIABLE TRUCK OR A SECOND BACKUP TRUCK
2.) Salter
3.) Marking rods or flags
4.) Caution Lights
5.) Snow plowing liability Insurance
6.) 1-2 years MIN. of plowing experience.
7.) Ability to lift blade "Before" you hit the grass or curb.
8.) Muffler! No glass-packs or racing exhaust systems
(If any of the following criteria can not be met - Applicants will be turned down immediately and/or service canceled)

Last year I could have taken more accounts then I could handle. This year will probably be even better so instead of hiring staff and buying equipment, I'd rather sub it out.
You will not need to get out of your truck unless you need to fill your salter up. No shoveling or snow-blowing as of yet.

My area is (Wisconsin) Neenah, Menahsa, Grand Chute, Appleton and Greenville.

Contact me if your interested and I will submit some of my addresses to you. I have a VERY good reputation with my clients so 99% perfection is expected. Last year we only replaced two 4X8 areas of lawn. Accounts awarded will be the responsibility of the sub-contractor if any damage is caused. IDEALGREEN reserves the right to terminate an account if expectations are not met to our standards.

I only need one or two other operators and applicants will be selected based on the following: Price, Equipment & Experience.

My e-mail is: [email protected]

Thanks..........Rich D.

Original Thread: http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=41432&perpage=20&pagenumber=6


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

You might want to try posting,and looking in the networking forum.


----------

